# Louisiana area????



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

What's going on in the car audio world this coming year around the Louisiana area? It doesnt matter if it's SPL, SQ or a gathering of audioholics.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nothing I am aware of but I am in for anything that comes up


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

What part of Louisianaare you in?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Metairie


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Lafayette area


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I lived in Ruston and Monroe for years. Just curious where the other other LA folks where at.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Come to Houston!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Houston are GTGs are the business. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

When's the next one?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

We are thinking sometimes in march not on the same weekend as SBN


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

6 hr drive no problem

Count me in


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is last year's. We had like 44 cars, and some GREAT ones. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ston-texas-spring-break-g2g-03-16-2013-a.html

And the one is College Station last year. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

This year's one is College Station is going to be Epic!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llege-station-tx-june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg.html



We had people come from California, Mexico, and Florida.  6 hrs not too bad


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

When I click the links I get one of your FS threads, Chad. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

There have been a few Lousiana g2g's but from what I can remember a lot of people said they were going to be there but at the last second cancelled. They missed out on the ones in Monroe because the hosts girlfriend did it up right with the cooking. They had to roll me out of there lol. Anyway, depending on where and when I would be up for it if time and money allowed.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> There have been a few Lousiana g2g's but from what I can remember a lot of people said they were going to be there but at the last second cancelled. They missed out on the ones in Monroe because the hosts girlfriend did it up right with the cooking. They had to roll me out of there lol. Anyway, depending on where and when I would be up for it if time and money allowed.


You should come, we have meets up in North Texas all the time too with the OK guys.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

That would be great to have a audio g2g with La, Tx, Ar and Ok guys.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

There isnt much going on up in the Shreveport/Bossier City area for SQ.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> There isnt much going on up in the Shreveport/Bossier City area for SQ.


Your right, but luckily you have Hot Springs Arkansas just down the road from you. John Robert's and those guys are into SQ big time.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Frackin AR...for sq? Lol
Jk

John Roberts...old tweets n beats...fits in better in Shreveport! LOL


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL. What does John know about SQ?


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure what he knows but i know they do SQ comps in those parts and he's the only guy i know of.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL. He and I are good friends.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

So i take it hes a god guy then


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh ya.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Hopefully i can make a trip up there and hang with those guys and have a listen or two to some great systems. Maybe have something of my own.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

If your ever up in the Shreveport/Bossier area let me know. I will give you a demo.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

I can always make a special trip. It's been a few years I've heard something worth listening to. I'll be back home in a week or so maybe we can plan a lil audio gtg.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg-official-release.html


----------

